# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Magia y juegos

## zimurk

hola colegas.
A lo largo del camino que es la magia e visto de todo con respecto a magia infantil. 
Me interesaria saber sus opiniones con respecto a realizar juegos que no son de magia con los niños, esto yo lo vi muchas veces, todavia no tengo una opinion bien formada, o tambien vi a magos extirar una situacion de un juego de magia al maximo y que pasen como  20 minutos y no haya existido ningun efecto, yo en particular nunca me anime a hacer algo asi por que siento que mi obligacion es otra, pero como deje antes en realidad no tengo una opinion del todo cerrada, me interesa mucho que me hablen de este tema que estoy seguro lo abran observado.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Yo personalmente prefiero hacer cosas visuales y pocas,para los niños mas vale calidad que cantidad,me hago 4 o 5 juegos de magia y luego figuritas con globos dando uno a cada niño y envolviendolo en una atmosfera magica.En mi opinion ellos no tienen la misma capacidad de atencion que los adultos,es mejor dejarlos con ganas que hartos(aunque es mi opinion y no hay porque estar de acuerdo con ella)

----------


## ignacio_valentino

El trabajar con niños es un tanto complicado en el asunto de que sus mente son muy activas, y distraidas, por lo tanto si algo en algun momento les distrae ya no tomaran encuenta al mago... es bueno mantener siempre el climax lo mas alto que se pueda.... cosas que yo hago, por ejemplo es hacer concursos que tienen relacion con la globologia, les paso un globo a cada uno y que en un tiempo determibnado y con una musica apropiada, reallicen su mejor creacion, o al momento que se detecta el lider del grupo, hacerlo participe de tu actuacion, convierte al mas desordenado, al que mas te distrae. al mas inquieto, en tu Aliado ---

Saludos Valentino

----------


## jido

Un recurso que utilitzo yo cuando realizo algunos trucos de magia es utilitzar un libro gigante de magia.

Mi trabajo me obliga a disfrazarme de brujo (como he contado por algun sito del foro) y he realizado manualmente (en plan "bricomania") un libro del tamaño de media mesa utilizando sacos, tintes, papel, cartrón y mucha imaginación.

Utilizo el libro como eje de animación y como hilo conductor. Introduzco la actividad diciendo que el gran brujo nos ha dejado el libro de magia para pasar un buen rato. Empiezo leyendo (pero que en realidad lo cuento mirando a los niños) y acabo haciendo algun truco. Son trucos senzillos como desaparición del agua, aparición de pañuelos, etc... que prefectamente los puedes enlazar con una historia o anecdota: un dia iba por el bosque y me encontré un rio seco... y zas lo enlazo con un truco con agua; o fui de excursión con mi buo, pero hacia tanto frio que... bla bla y ago aparecer un pañuelo, etc....

Utilitzar pequeños cuentos que te permitan introducir una rutina funciona muy bien.

Esta actividad la realizo con edades comprendidas de los 5 a los 8 o 9 años. Funciona muy bien! 

Y para crear hisotrias no hay que ir muy lejos. Si os pasais una mañana o tarde en una biblioteca infantil, saldreis con un monton de recursos.

Aquí mi opinión !

Y que seais felices !

----------


## Mago  Loui

:D es genial hacer participar a los ninos pera mentener su etencion yo utilizo un truco de tirar de papel en donde participan los pequenos o los adultos una tira de papel donde la cortan a lo largo y tratan de sacar dos donas o ruedad al finalizar no lo logran por que la manera de preparar las tirar hace imposible hacer dos donas les dijo a los participante que ya me hecharon a perder mi truco y es muy divertido si alguien le interesa saber como se hace o se preparan estas tiras contactame.

----------


## ignoto

¿Te refieres a las cintas afganas?

Es un juego muy bonito basado en la cinta de Moëbius (creo).

----------


## thomas

Desde mi experiencia con actuaciones para niños, he  sacado unas conclusiones:

 Yo empece haciendo mucha animación  y poca magia, eso si todo ambientdo en el mundo de la magia.

 Poco a poco he introducido efectos más mágicos, combinados con situaciones de juego y gags, esto es lo que más efectividad me ha dado.

 Los niños (bajo mi punto de vista) suelen mantener la atención en los efectos de magia pura durante media hora, por ello si queremos trabajar con ellos  debemos combinar magia y humor para niños.

----------


## zimurk

thomas, cuando te referis a juegos, son a efectos de magia o juegos de juegos.

----------


## zimurk

Mago loui.
el juego este de las cintas, cuando haces que los chicos/as, intenten separarlo, como lo haces, ¿con tijeras?, es una duda que tengo con este juego.

----------


## Magic Tissa

Yo pienso que la magia infantil es de lo más complicado que hay en este trabajo.
Los niños son niños, pero no tontos; la mente de ellos no esta viciada, solo ven lo que ven, es decir si a un adulto,  le enseña una naranja en tu mano y le pregunta que ve, el te dirá que una naranja, pero si se lo pregunta a un niño, seguramente que te dirá que media naranja, o se levanta y mira por atrás a ver si esta lo otra mitad.
Por ello trabajar con niños es mas complicado, pero mas gratificante, nunca intentéis hacer mas de dos juegos seguidos de escamoteo, pues puede que el niño se levante y quiera ver donde esta la moneda. Yo empiezo por demostrar que soy un mago y que lo el que creía que iba a pasar no pasa y el desenlace es diferente, y si además es de los que creen que saben el final, pues mejor, mayor es el chasco y ya no hablará mas durante la actuación 
Esta es mi forma de enfocar las actuaciones infantiles, espero que te sirva de algo, MIS ACTUACIONES CON LOS NIÑOS DURAN DE 50 A 60 MINUTOS (Y NO SE LEVANTAN NI PARA BEBER.)
Un saludo mágico

----------


## thomas

Me refiero a efectos de magia donde juegas con los niños, ejemplo , hip-hop rabbits , cubiletes gigantes, dado pasa-pasa, moneda pasa-pasa




> thomas, cuando te referis a juegos, son a efectos de magia o juegos de juegos.

----------


## Magic Tissa

Estimado Thomas.
Siento decirte que con los juegos de “pasa - pasa” no creo que puedas jugar con los niños,
Pues les puede hacer uno o dos como mucho,  pues ellos no permitirán que les engañes más de una vez o se aburrirán.
Yo no tengo la panacea de esto, pero tengo experiencia y por ello se lo que te pueden admitir o no.
Nunca hagas alarde de manipulación delante de ellos, pues si ven que tienes mucha habilidad darán por sentado que eres un habilidoso y no un mago.
Preséntate como Mago  y no como ilusionista, pues los magos hacen más cosas, si la actuación la presenta como si fueras novato, pondrán más interés. Yo presento algunos juegos como si fuera la primera vez y leo las instrucciones delante de ellos (por supuesto figurada) y si en vez de salir a la primera sale a la segunda, aplauden más.
Juegos hay muchos, pañuelos de seda y aparecen gusanos, cortar el plátano, números de fuego, periódico roto, ramos de flores, Rocco el hurón. Etc. juegos que los niños no se sientan engañados.
Perdonad si me he “Pasao”

Un saludo a todos

----------


## 46u5t1n

Mi experiencia me dice que los niños quieren pasarse un rato divertido y ameno, ver magia y divertirse.
Más que nada, lo que hay que tener en cuenta son las edades de los niños. A niños de entre 5 y 10 años lo que quieren ver es magia pura y dura, como las apariciones, desapariciones y cosas de romper y recomponer o cortarle un piquito y que luego hagas aparecer ese billete o carta que le falta ese piquito (este ultimo para magia con menos de 20 niños tirando por alto). En las presentaciones gusta ver un “mago cuenta-cuentos” en los que intercala la magia, tal y como dijo jido.
Los niños de entre 10 y 13 añetes empiezan a buscar el secreto y a preguntarse “como ha hecho esto el tiparraco este?” y empiezan a investigar. Esto te obliga a prepararte mejor las presentaciones e intercalar algun que otra gracia o gag.
Yo, personalmente, a los de 14 años ya los considero adultos y les puedo hacer juegos con cartas o más “elaborados” o difíciles de entender.
Esta es mi manera de clasificar el publico. Si alguien opina de otra manera o clasifica de otra forma que lo exponga y sacamos conclusiones.

----------


## thomas

[Evidentemente , tienes razón para comentar que no se puede repetir diferentes juegos con la misma base, yo no digo que se tenga que hacer esto,

Cuando me refiero a jugar utilizando el pasa-pasa lo que quiero decir es que si tu utilizas un juego donde preguntas a los niños donde esta el objeto y todos responden en un sitio y luego esta en otro y repites el juego) estan haciendo participar a todos en un juego.

En cuanto a presentarte como mago ó como ilusionista , me parece que para los niños es lo mismo. eres el mago 

Un saludo..

----------


## Julianini

Realmente me ha gustado mucho la idea del libro gigante. Tengo varios libros gigantes que he fabricado para contar cuentos. He comenzado a idear uno mágico como el que indica Jido.

Será un libro que pasa de generación en generación (algo así como las cenizas del abuelo de Tamariz) y que su lectura sea la misma presentación.

Cuando lo tenga perfilado y empiece el trabajo manual espero poder daros más noticias.

De hecho mi vida está ligada al mundo infantil y mi perfil de mago empezó con un personaje estrambótico llamado Julianini que resulta muy cómico para magia infantil.

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, dice Pauliyaso que hace 4 o 5 juegos y luego hace globoflexia, vamos a ver, si una actuacion normal dura 45 minutos y haces cinco juegos, yo creo que es muy lento el tema o algo no cuadra. Yo hago mis 45 minutos y + de magia y si quieren globoflexia, les hago otra media hora y la cobro aparte, zaki

----------


## ignoto

Estoy con Zaki.
Te contratan como mago o como animador. También te pueden contratar como mago más el plus de los globos.

----------

